# Seas Lotus Performance review........ so far



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, let my start off by saying I am no car audio guru, but do have a passion for car and home audio. I am going to give my honest opinion on these components. I purchased these from a forum member that decided to go another route I believe and with careful thought and consideration, and also talking with Bing (SimplicityinSound) I decided to buy these. I have only had them in for about 2 days but for those days I have been basically living in my car so they have been getting used, but not abused! 

Here is the only link I think you can get these from. Unless Bing is an authorized dealer as well. 

http://www.mobilesq.com/products/get_product.php?id=1&product=7&#PS-165/1

I have been through about 5 set of comps in the past 8 years from, Polk Momo, Eclipse, Hertz, Focal and now Seas.. all in that order. Seas puts the icing on the cake! 

Ok, so let's begin shall we. 1st I want to start off by saying the installer did a great job installing them and did use some sound deadening and some foam looking circular things LOL. The tuner guy wasn't there to dial it in some so I did some adjusting myself. These are being powered by my Eclipse CD8443 and a JL 300/4v2 amp, gain is set at a tad past half and all the parameters on my deck are flat as of now. 

I have listened to everything from Meshuggah, to Rush, to E-40, so a wide variety of music. The vocals on these are very precise thus far, very clear and almost life like it is in person. Highs are very well rounded not harsh like my Focals and Eclipse and not dull like the Hertz. Can't remember polks as it was too far back. They are very clear, pretty bright but not over doing it. Percussions and snares are very precise, detailed and articulate. The slap from Fieldy's bass, to les Claypool is lifelike. The lows out of these 6.5's are phenomenal, from E-40s Gargoyle Serenade and Primus- my name is mud the bass is very punchy and pretty low that I can feel in my pant legs. 

So these Seas are a Phenomenal set and I honestly cant think of a speaker set that can compare to these in its price range and I have listed to the Focal K2 Power 165KRXS set and still these Seas are astonishing!!! The Focal Utopia or Audison Thesis Venti yeah I am sure they will hush the Seas up. Here in a few months I am looking at getting a processor IE: Bit one, Mosconi 6to8, or JBL MS-8. Haven't decided yet.

So, this is my review. By no means I am a professional but I gave you the best in a short paragraph. 

I will post pics of what they look like, these are not my actual photos so, if the guy I bought them from wants me to take them down I will


----------



## masse1369 (Sep 2, 2005)

How about you leave me some positive feedback and I will let you use my pictures.


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

masse1369 said:


> How about you leave me some positive feedback and I will let you use my pictures.


Touche'


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I have one mid left over from a set of performance comps...long story..but if anyone has an extra mid...please let me know. Great comps!!!


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> I have one mid left over from a set of performance comps...long story..but if anyone has an extra mid...please let me know. Great comps!!!



They also sell raw drivers on mobilesq.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

05impalaSS said:


> They also sell raw drivers on mobilesq.com


Do you know if those prices are for pairs or for just singles?


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Do you know if those prices are for pairs or for just singles?


I am going to guess that they are for singles. Whole sets are 1000-1400. Do the math and it pretty much equates out.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

05impalaSS said:


> They also sell raw drivers on mobilesq.com


]

Interesting, last i checked (3 years ago) they no longer made the performance mid. I think when i bought mine the mids were half that price.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

both the perf and the ref are still being made.

both are definite improvements from the older models from 4 years or so ago. 

b


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> both the perf and the ref are still being made.
> 
> both are definite improvements from the older models from 4 years or so ago.
> 
> b


yes i have the old style...i noticed the pictures here look completely different.


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

So, today during my hour and a half lunch break (yes we get that much in the Army) HEHE. I adjusted the bass to a flat 0 on my 8443 and the treble to a +3. I have the deck in pro mode which gives me some more parameters in adjsuting different frequencies, which I will probably do this weekend after "breaking" them in some more. 

On my JL 300/4v2 , I slightly turned up the gain to about the 1:00 mark, no distortion, and really great sound. I have the filter mode set to HP and the Filter Freq (hz) set to about 80. 

By any means I am no professional tuner but am doing it by ear. Hopefully not damaging any of my equipment. On the deck itself there are different freq bands I can adjust for mid and highs. As far as all the time alignment I am lost there and would really need a professional to do that, but these speakers really butter my muffin HA, This has probably been the best investment I have made in a long time. I was listening to alot of Eagles-Hell Freezes over and Pink Floyd-Division Bell. I am really impressed with the clarity and how precise the tweets are and the nice punchy impact of the midbass, I really think a 4" midrange would really set these off and go active of course!


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are a couple videos I shot today... nothing extravagant. Still needs alot.. I think

Dave Matthews







Rush


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds good...and my two favorite bands to boot!!


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> sounds good...and my two favorite bands to boot!!


Thanks, video doesn't do it justice. Yeah Rush and Matthews are 2 great bands with a great mixture or almost everything.


----------

